# How much campden do I need to add???



## agdodge4x4 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 5 gallons of mustang grape wine going now, ive racked it once, and now its settling out for a second time. I want to rack again and stabilize. I ordered an Accuvin test so I could see if my sulfite levels were OK. Before and after the test, I couldnt register any change in color...REALLY hate these kinds of tests. Anyway, if its right, it says its at 18ppm. I used the green cap one. Anyway, aside from that, I have no clue how much sulfite is in it except that I put in 5 sodium metabisulfite tablets in during primary fermentation.

Should I add more and if so, how much? No interested in redoing the test, and I have no idea if its right or not, but its far too expensive for me to do again for the same results. 

So, im really more interested in a rule of thumb. Its been in the secondary since 7/23/2012. Its been racked since then, but I must have forgotten to log it, so I dont remember when...maybe a month ago.

I put in 5 campden tablets at the start...package says Campden (SMS)...1 tablet = 150ppm total SO2.

I want to use KMS now...it says 550mg active potassium metabisulfite.

Need some help here...how much do I use of these?


----------



## sili (Oct 10, 2012)

agdodge4x4 said:


> I have 5 gallons of mustang grape wine going now, ive racked it once, and now its settling out for a second time. I want to rack again and stabilize. I ordered an Accuvin test so I could see if my sulfite levels were OK. Before and after the test, I couldnt register any change in color...REALLY hate these kinds of tests. Anyway, if its right, it says its at 18ppm. I used the green cap one. Anyway, aside from that, I have no clue how much sulfite is in it except that I put in 5 sodium metabisulfite tablets in during primary fermentation.
> 
> Should I add more and if so, how much? No interested in redoing the test, and I have no idea if its right or not, but its far too expensive for me to do again for the same results.
> 
> ...



Campion tablets come in two options . One is rated at o.44 grams of sulfite and the other is 0.55 gram of sulfite. Two of the 0.44 tablets is a basic rule to protect 5 gallons of wine. It is pointless to drop the tablets in whole they Ned to be chopped up and dissolved in a bit of water before adding to the wine. 1gram of sulfite will bring your ppm to 30 if you currently have a 18 ppm that would be would make your wine about 45 ppm. Using two of your tablets. That should protect your wine and not cause any issue.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Oct 10, 2012)

OK..uhm....that makes no sense whatsoever to me. Im sorry. Im using KMS so I assume thats the 550mg variety. Im currently at 18. How do you figure 2 tablets gets me to 45ppm?? What is the range im aiming for?


----------



## sili (Oct 10, 2012)

agdodge4x4 said:


> OK..uhm....that makes no sense whatsoever to me. Im sorry. Im using KMS so I assume thats the 550mg variety. Im currently at 18. How do you figure 2 tablets gets me to 45ppm?? What is the range im aiming for?



You have 550mg tablets witch is a .55 of a gram tablet one gram is 30ppm your 2tablets equal just over 1g, about 33ppm plus your 18 is 50 ppm. Sorry bad math but that amount is ok


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nope, that I follow.


Now, why am I only adding TWO tablets to get to 50ppm, when I originally added 5 tablets which would be the equivalent of 82.5 ppm.....


----------



## saramc (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a good overview of SO2 in winemaking: http://www.bcawa.ca/winemaking/so2use.htm


----------



## sili (Oct 10, 2012)

agdodge4x4 said:


> Nope, that I follow.
> 
> Now, why am I only adding TWO tablets to get to 45ppm, when I originally added 5 tablets which would be the equivalent of 82.5 ppm.....



Lets get rid of the math right now

If you are using potassium meta bisulfide powder(Kms) then 1gram to 1.5 grams will give you 30 to 45 ppm to 5gallons of wine

This is the level to protect your wine at racking time

The only caution is that using more then 150to175 ppm over your hole process can lead to hydrogen sulfide Oder issue


I believe that I'm straight that you are using the powder

When you first added the 5tablets you were protecting against the possible issues with grapes like mold and browning so the level is much less now.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Oct 10, 2012)

Im using tablets. KMS tablets.

Either way, I added two, and dissolved them. After retesting the must, the value went to 4ppm. How is that even possible? There has to be a better way to check free SO2 than these silly accuvin quick tests. They were recommended for red wines, but I can't see that they are good at all. They do work, as I put a drop of solution into it and it turned clear, off the chart for free so2...so the tests work, but they are incredibly hard to read.....

So, now, assuming I have NO WAY of actually measuring my must, should I simply add two more the next time I rack so it's ready for bottling?


----------



## jmm22 (Aug 20, 2013)

we just crushed our merlot, have 2 gals of must SG 1.09 / TA .80 /PH 4.0 added 4 tablets of campden and the must turned grey..What did I do wrong? Thanks ..Mike


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 20, 2013)

When in doubt...follow the mfg specifications.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 20, 2013)

I put in 5 campden tablets at the start...package says Campden (SMS)...1 tablet = 150ppm total SO2.

I want to use KMS now...it says 550mg active potassium metabisulfite.
why the switch...


----------



## lawrstin (Aug 20, 2013)

I use one crushed Camden tablet up to 5 gallons in my must then usually add one more after fermentation. Did you measure you SO2?


----------

